# Boys will be boys



## Denise1952 (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 4, 2014)

Actually pretty darn hilarious!


----------



## Falcon (Nov 4, 2014)

WHUT ?  That's what we DO !


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 4, 2014)

I suppose you've always been a perfect Angel right John, LOL!!  Yeah CR, I really enjoyed these but they were all 3 in one video, but for some reason, I couldn't get that one to load up as it was from another site.  So I found them separately on Youtube, and did it that way glad you enjoyed them, LOL!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 4, 2014)

Can't live wit 'em, can't live without 'em! :lol:


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 4, 2014)

ain't it the truth Seabreeze, LOL


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 4, 2014)

We're all in the same boat!


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 4, 2014)

Australian beer ads and short documentaries at the same time.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 4, 2014)

They sure are hilarious Dame!


----------

